# wire or solid bottom cages



## smay (Jul 14, 2011)

I have flemish giants and french lops and I've always heard to use solid bottom floors for their feet since they are bigger rabbits and rest on the back feet wire can cause sores. 

So mine are on solid bottom floors but I'm notsure its the best choice, but I don't think all wire bottoms would be best either...some of mine have gotten sore hocks from the solid bottom too and i don't think its that sanitary.

I'm wondering if you have had any success with any cages you have used or built. If you have pictures I would love that too.

I though about using 2x4's and building a cage and making the floor likeyou would a deck, with spaces between the boards so waste could fall through, has anyone done anything like this before, and how successful is it?


----------



## hillrise (Jul 14, 2011)

The best idea I ever saw for floors for giants was actually wooden slats. The floor was literally a bunch of 1x1 or 2x2 slats spaced about 1/2-1" apart. It lets the waste fall through the bottom of the cage, keeping it more sanitary and thus preventing urine burn on the hocks and legs.

When I had Flemish, I did keep them on standard wire floors, with a wooden reinforcement bar underneath (their weight will make any cage that's big enough for them bow in the middle). But, I made sure that they had a board big enough for them to lie on. If you have one of those rabbits that insists on using the board for a potty, you can use a couple of the relief boards that Bass Equipment sells to give their feet a reprieve but still let the waste go to through the wire.

Scroll down to cages on here: http://snakeroadrabbitry.webs.com/faq.htm there's a pic

And this is a photo gallery: http://custombuiltshelters.com/hutches.html


----------



## smay (Jul 14, 2011)

That is exactly what I was talking about, what is in the pictures. It looks like on the end they put some wire I am assuming for cleanup. 

has anyone used this kind of cage with the slat floors and does it seem to work well?


----------

